
Nat Friedman, New CEO of GitHub, Will Do Reddit AMA on June 7th - parvenu74
https://mobile.twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1004440459987451904
======
craftyguy
serious question: does anyone actually find AMAs by corporate executives on
reddit to be valuable? The few I've read seem to be planned PR events, where
it's technically AMA, but "If your question is remotely controversial I answer
with a non-answer."

